# Checking Corrupt Zip File thruough Batch Scripting



## cs97jb (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi,

I want to be able to check to see whether a batch file is corrupt or not once I have access to it. How can I do that in a .bat file?

Thanks,
cs97jb.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Take a look at the Batch ZIP Toolkit.


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

If you use WinZip, then here is some info from their Help file:
------------------------
"The WinZip® Command Line Support Add-On lets you use WinZip's power within batch files, macros, and other situations where you have a specific task and would prefer to accomplish it quickly or automatically, without using the usual WinZip graphical user interface.

A copy of the WinZip Command Line Support Add-On is available from the Web page http://www.winzip.com/wzcline.cgi."


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I looked at WinZIP command line help, but I couldn't find an option to check if a test operation was successful. I may not have looked close enough, but I figured a free one would be better anyway.


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

Looking for other compressors that support command line, and with the added bonus of being free, you might want to look into these:
*ShellZip* at http://www.menonsoft.com/
*Linos Zip Utility* at http://www.linos-software.com/
*7-Zip* at http://www.7-zip.org/

Good luck.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

There's always one of the old favorites, InfoZIP.


----------



## mdrxp (Apr 5, 2006)

old but very good software....


----------



## cs97jb (Mar 31, 2006)

Our company uses winzip - I'll have a look at the help file just in case but if anyone has any other ideas, that would be great.


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

cs97jb said:


> I want to be able to check to see whether a batch file is corrupt or not once I have access to it. How can I do that in a .bat file?


You want to use a batch file to check a batch file, to see if the 2nd one is corrupt?
A batch file is just a text file. If you can read it, it is not expected to be corrupt. If you can open and read it, it is not corrupt.

Now if you wanted to know if the batch file is a valid batch file, that really all depends if it does what you want it to do. In which case, that really all depends upon your batch programming skill.


----------



## cs97jb (Mar 31, 2006)

No, I want to see if a zip file is corrupt or not but I downloaded WinZip's Add On and it looks like it caters for Error Checking and Testing Zip files so I think I should be ok.


----------

